# Hydra 50 versus phosban reactor



## saravanan89 (May 31, 2014)

Hi, i am a new hobbyist, i bought a 4 ft aquarium , i have set it up with a external eheim canister filter, uv filter, a protein skimmer, a chiller and sump tank. i was wondering should i get the phosban reactor to remove nitrate via the sump tank, or to get the hydra 50 n fix it to the sump tank( so all the equipment stay hidden... currently there is no fishes or the clean up crew in my tank yet... i am cycling the water, it has been 2 weeks, there are life rock in it... the phosban reactor is much expensive than the hydra 50... i would be greatful if someone could share their idea and experience. Thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A phosban reactor has to cheaper than the hydra 50?Get the small phosban as the larger one is crap(same size intake /output hose as smaller so will not handle higher flow no matter what pump).
Are you planning on using "Bio plastic" in it?Used with phosban you will be removing phosphate which is usaully necessary in reefs ,but only bio plastics will deal with nitrates.


----------



## saravanan89 (May 31, 2014)

I did checkout in few shops, In my place(Malaysia) the dealer was selling phospban reactor for Rm 400 and hydra 50 at Rm 270


----------

